# Hi From Pa



## dbsmalls (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello. We currently do not own an RV but have borrowed friends' in the past. We live in central PA near the Centre County Grange Fair, a yearly tent and RV encampment and fair. I am new to the forum and am currently searching for a used 21RS or 23Rs to take to the fair. Looking forward to the information and advice on this forum!


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello and welcome. I have a 230RS so if you have any questions just fire away.


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

I run away from home with a 26RS trailer.

How big of a difference is the floor plan?


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Welcome!

I bought a TRS210 last spring. For me, it's the perfect trailer, but I would not want to have more than two people in it for a long trip... Yes, it has the bunks, but I use them for storage. I also use it at mostly fairgrounds, as I go to music festivals about every 2-3 weeks, and most of them are in fairgrounds. Holding tanks are good for about 5 days for me, so if you are going to be there longer than that, hopefully, there is a honey dipper available...









Many fairgrounds do not have great hookups, and you may have a limited amount of power to work with. Just goes with fairgrounds. They are not campgrounds...

I'm happy to answer anything I can.


----------

